# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Διονύσης Τσιγάντες

## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ενας ακομη αθλητης που θα κανει την επανεμφανιση του μετα απο 9 χρονια ,ο *Διονύσης Τσιγάντες.
*Βρέθηκα στο γυμναστήριό του και ενόψει της προετοιμασίας του  του έκανα μια μίνι-συνέντευξη:

*Ερώτηση:*  Διονυση τι ηταν αυτο που σε εκανε να αποφασισεις να ξανακατεβεις σε αγωνες μετα απο τοσα χρονια;

*Απαντηση:* Γυμναζομαι απο πολυ μικρος (μαλιστα ειδα φωτο του σε ποζα 13-14 χρονων πρεπει να ηταν :01. Wink: )κ δεν εχω σταματησει καθολου ,μαλιστα οχι μονο με βαρη αλλα κ σε αλλα αθληματα , η αγαπη  ομως για το αγωνιστικο ΒΒing δεν ξεχνιεται κ ετσι απλα αποφασισα να ξανακετεβω σε αγωνες.

Ε-  Πως βλεπεις σημερα το επιπεδο του Ελληνικου ΒΒing κ τους αντιπαλους σου;

Α- Το επιπεδο ειναι πολυ ανεβασμενο αλλα προσωπικα μου αρεσουν τα πιο γηινα σωματα και δεν ημουν ποτε υπερ των extreme καταστασεων ,προετοιμασιων κλπ.

Ε- Ποια αγωνιστικη χρονια ηταν η καλυτερη για σενα κ ποτε ηταν  ο τελευταιος σου αγωνας πριν την επανεμφανιση σου σε λιγες μερες;

Α- Καλυτερη αγωνιστικη χρονια για μενα ηταν το 2004 που κερδισα την κατηγορια μου fitness και στην WABBA και στην NABBA ,το 2006 ηταν η τελευταια μου εμφανιση στην WABBA.

Ε- Τωρα που θα εμφανιστεις;

Α- Στους αγωνες της NAC στις 16 Μαιου και μετα βλεπουμε.

Καλη επιτυχια ευχομαστε στον Διονυση κ να αναφερω οτι διατηρει ενα συνχρονο gym στον Νεο Κοσμο ''παντρεμενο'' με οτι χρειαζεται κανεις για δυνατες προπονησεις.


*Και μερικες φωτο απο το 2004 που ηταν η χρονια του.* :01. Wink: 





Και μερικες σημερα 15 μερες πριν τον αγωνα της NAC που θα εμφανιστει.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Καλός ο Διονύσης,ωραίο καλούπι,ωραίες μάζες,ωραία συμετρια,καλη επάνοδο στους αγωνες και καλη επιτυχία.Το gym ειναι στην Δάφνη.

----------


## jimmatas

Πολυ καλη συμμετρια! Καλη επιτυχια Διονυση!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Καλός ο Διονύσης,ωραίο καλούπι,ωραίες μάζες,ωραία συμετρια,καλη επάνοδο στους αγωνες και καλη επιτυχία.Το gym ειναι στην Δάφνη.


Κοντα στον Ν Κοσμο ειναι ,Λεωφ Ηλιουπολεως ειδα ,Δαφνη ειναι τελικα σορυ μπερδευτικα! :01. Razz:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

> Κοντα στον Ν Κοσμο ειναι ,Λεωφ Ηλιουπολεως ειδα ,Δαφνη ειναι τελικα σορυ μπερδευτικα!


Σημερα ηταν μερα φωτογραφισης πολυ κόσμο βλεπω? Καλη επιτυχία και στον Τολη.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ναι ειχαμε μια μικρη συναξη σημερα. :01. Wink:  Τhanks για τον Τολη.
Το ξερεις το γυμναστηριο Δημητρη ε; Εχεις κανει προπονηση;   Εμενα μου πεφτει λιγο μακρια.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Το ξέρω δεν εχω κανει ακομα προπονηση έκει, καλός έχοντος θα ξεκινήσω απο βδομάδα γιατι ειμαι 8μηνες off μετα απο 5 χρονια σερί με ελάχιστα off ,και εχω γινει χάλια κύριος ψυχολογικά,σχετικά ειμαι κοντα στο gym.

----------

